# Boudoir photos?



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Have any of you ladies done boudoir photos? Is it worth the $$? There's a place near me that is woman-owned and run, and presents the idea as: you go in, have a glass of wine, they do your hair and make up, you get some photos taken for you and your significant other, it's all fun and confidence-building, yay. I'm tempted to try it but also nervous because it's expensive and, well, its.....photos in your undies. Anybody have opinions on if it's worth the money and if it's fun?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

My wife did this for me a few years back, I loved the photos.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd say do it. My wife and I were going to do it as a couple and even some semi nude at one time. Same type of environment woman photographer wine and all. My wife said let me lose 5 more pounds first and it never happened. I regret not doing it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Chaotic said:


> Have any of you ladies done boudoir photos? Is it worth the $$? There's a place near me that is woman-owned and run, and presents the idea as: you go in, have a glass of wine, they do your hair and make up, you get some photos taken for you and your significant other, it's all fun and confidence-building, yay. I'm tempted to try it but also nervous because it's expensive and, well, its.....photos in your undies. Anybody have opinions on if it's worth the money and if it's fun?


My Wife did this for her 40th. They made a nice book. Her pictures were in lingerie mostly one was in one of my white button down shirts. She loved the shoot and we both love the book. Well worth it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaotic said:


> Have any of you ladies done boudoir photos? Is it worth the $$? There's a place near me that is woman-owned and run, and presents the idea as: you go in, have a glass of wine, they do your hair and make up, you get some photos taken for you and your significant other, it's all fun and confidence-building, yay. I'm tempted to try it but also nervous because it's expensive and, well, its.....photos in your undies. Anybody have opinions on if it's worth the money and if it's fun?


I know you posted in the ladies lounge and men have jumped all over it but they are confidence building.

I have a cousin who is very overweight that did this and they did a really good job of it.

She came out looking pretty hot.

Professionals are very tasteful too.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I know you posted in the ladies lounge and men have jumped all over it but they are confidence building.
> 
> I have a cousin who is very overweight that did this and they did a really good job of it.
> 
> ...


I remember when this was a big thing in the 90's


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

The photographer my wife used was female, and she posed in various lingerie as well as a football jersey from the university where I played football and also one with my tunic and cover. She would have been a hot marine LOL.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Whatever you do, I'd definitely suggest using a female photographer. We used to have a local guy around here that offered these shots and he tried to hook up with a few of the ladies after. My guess is he succeeded a few times too.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Does it happen to be with a company named Bad Kitty Photography?

If so, my wife did it last year. It was around 1k total. It was extremely well done in my opinion. My wife said it was worth every single penny. The photographer made her feel very comfortable and she did an excellent job with touchups, makeup, and hair. She wore lingerie but they will do nude as well. The session was about 2 hours with over 100 photos to choose from.

She framed all of the pictures and proudly has them mounted on the bedroom wall.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Enigma32 said:


> Whatever you do, I'd definitely suggest using a female photographer. We used to have a local guy around here that offered these shots and he tried to hook up with a few of the ladies after. My guess is he succeeded a few times too.


No, no, this is a reputable business and the photographer and hair/make up people are all women.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

My aunt had some done for her 30th birthday. They were really pretty, she still has one hanging in her house.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m kind of thrifty and my wife is very private so my opinion is to save your money and let hubby take photos of you. I keep my private photos of my wife in an encrypted folder “Dad’s photos- warning” just so that after I’m dead someone doesn’t try to hack in. These aren’t sexual photos but rather my collection over the years of lingerie, bikini, nude/pregnant/massive-belly 😆 just really photos of her that I may want to look back at and remember her incredible beauty. Personally I don’t think either of us ever care to have our kids or others looking at these someday. (My wife only wears a bikini when alone with me- my eyes only- glad she’s modest like that as I’d be jealous as heck to have other men drooling over her 😆.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CatholicDad said:


> I’m kind of thrifty and my wife is very private so my opinion is to save your money and let hubby take photos of you. I keep my private photos of my wife in an encrypted folder “Dad’s photos- warning” just so that after I’m dead someone doesn’t try to hack in. These aren’t sexual photos but rather my collection over the years of lingerie, bikini, nude/pregnant/massive-belly 😆 just really photos of her that I may want to look back at and remember her incredible beauty. Personally I don’t think either of us ever care to have our kids or others looking at these someday. (My wife only wears a bikini when alone with me- my eyes only- glad she’s modest like that as I’d be jealous as heck to have other men drooling over her 😆.


I might be remembering wrong but isn't @Chaotic single?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just checked. Not married but boyfriend.😋


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Just checked. Not married but boyfriend.😋


Live-in boyfriend who would be very excited about photos of this type 😁


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

If you find a photographer you like, you should do it. One of my wife's bffs from college does this and asked my wife and another friend to do it so she could use them in her portfolio - reason being, my wife is a tiny/petite person - 5'1", A/B cup on her best day. Think - like Kristen Bell. The other friend is 5'8" and curvy all over the place, not overweight or anything, but like, 150lbs, maybe a little more, D cups. She had them dress up the exact same way and took the exact same pictures with the point being she can make any body style look sexy. So, she has a handful of photos of both of them in yoga/workout shorts, a button down shirt, and heels.

They both looked absolutely amazing in the photos. What a real photographer can do with lighting and the settings on their camera is truly a gift. If it interests you, for real, you should do it. It's money well spent.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaotic said:


> Live-in boyfriend who would be very excited about photos of this type 😁


Mrs. C and I did some professional pictures for Christmas cards a few years ago and the photographer, a lady, did a fantastic job and also did the racier stuff.

We are always on the move so didn't do it but we would have loved to.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

I did it last year and got a hardcover book made for valentines. I had an amazing experience and the pictures were fantastic! I would definately do it again.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

So, a few of the men that have said they do not like women in makeup in the makeup thread, now like women in makeup??? 😆😆


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I remember when I was operating my studio, I got a call from a woman inquiring about boudoir photos. I didn't get many calls like this because most women will want a female photographer for this kind of session. Anyway, this woman wanted the photos done at her home, on her bed, fully nude and even some shots of her masturbating. Claimed her husband was really into that. I agreed to do the session and she even agreed to a jacked up session fee, but then she suddenly backed out when I mentioned that my assistant (my wife) would be coming along.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

If you do decide to go ahead with these photos (or any other photos really, but especially nude/semi-nude), make sure there is a contract and _read it. _You need to know if you are giving the photographer the rights to post those images online, plaster them on a billboard, etc. If they are going to post the images online or in any sort of portfolio, you need to know which images they will be able to use. Things like, will they have to ask for permission for which images are used or is it in agreement that any images can be posted as long as there are no nips or bits showing.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I'd love them.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I would love to do this for my wife or have her do it for me...but she never will.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

bobert said:


> If you do decide to go ahead with these photos (or any other photos really, but especially nude/semi-nude), make sure there is a contract and _read it. _You need to know if you are giving the photographer the rights to post those images online, plaster them on a billboard, etc. If they are going to post the images online or in any sort of portfolio, you need to know which images they will be able to use. Things like, will they have to ask for permission for which images are used or is it in agreement that any images can be posted as long as there are no nips or bits showing.


I wanted to say this too but I thought I’d get reported for it. I agree. Be SO careful with the ownership of the photos. (Copyright) At one point those photos could be on a computer/server that in all likelihood is backed up to the cloud. Find out where the photos will be stored and how. (Digital photos can usually be transferred directly from the camera to a flash drive without ever hitting the internet, that’s safest) The chances that anything would ever happen is crazy remote, it’s more likely your spouse would post/share/text them than anyone break in looking for these photos, but it’s always better safe than sorry.


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

I'd suggest to do it, even if you are not planning to show it to anyone. 10/20/30 years from now you'd be glad you did it because you would be able to enjoy your pictures and reminisce about the times and the memories.

ETA: If you are doing it for yourself or for your partner, I don't think there's no need to do nude photographs if you don't feel comfortable with it. And as @TexasMom1216 suggested, please read the fine print of the contract and ensure that you own the copyrights EXCLUSIVELY. You don't want your pictures to be sold for profit.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Those are good points about reading the contract closely, thanks.
For what it's worth, I was not considering nude photos. That's not something I'd be comfortable with. I'm talking about sexy/suggestive but with the private bits still private. Think victoria's secret ad, not playboy 😂


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Chaotic said:


> Have any of you ladies done boudoir photos? Is it worth the $$? There's a place near me that is woman-owned and run, and presents the idea as: you go in, have a glass of wine, they do your hair and make up, you get some photos taken for you and your significant other, it's all fun and confidence-building, yay. I'm tempted to try it but also nervous because it's expensive and, well, its.....photos in your undies. Anybody have opinions on if it's worth the money and if it's fun?


YES.

I’m not a lady, but I am married to one. My wife is very prim and proper. She is also very reserved. She doesn’t like people staring at her - but she did boudoir photos and even she suggests other women to do this.

she did this for herself and she did it for me. I could see her smiling when looking at the photos. She has always been a knockout in my opinion, but I think she gained some confidence in herself by doing these. It’s been 10 years and they are still my favorite photos of her to look at. 😍

she’s even been talking about doing this again.

if you do these for a husband/bf - great. Honestly, I was more happy that my wife did them for herself. I wanted her to see just how beautiful and sexy she is through her own eyes, not just mine.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Chaotic said:


> Live-in boyfriend who would be very excited about photos of this type 😁


Boyfriends deserve nothing like this- in my opinion.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Chaotic said:


> No, no, this is a reputable business and the photographer and hair/make up people are all women.


Yeah, the guy here was a legit business too. He just used that business as a way to meet the ladies. Rather brilliant, actually. Either way, your choice is wiser.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Enigma32 said:


> Yeah, the guy here was a legit business too. He just used that business as a way to meet the ladies. Rather brilliant, actually. Either way, your choice is wiser.


He may of been able to meet more women. But I am fairly certain it didn't go any further than a meeting lol


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Chaotic said:


> Those are good points about reading the contract closely, thanks.
> For what it's worth, I was not considering nude photos. That's not something I'd be comfortable with. I'm talking about sexy/suggestive but with the private bits still private. Think victoria's secret ad, not playboy 😂


My wife did no nude photos I think it makes it sexier. She says the whole experience was really fun and empowering. She is thinking she might do it again it's been 6 years since the first set.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

CatholicDad said:


> Boyfriends deserve nothing like this- in my opinion.


I'm a divorced 47 year old woman, not a college kid. I think I have a pretty firm grasp on who deserves to see any pics I take. 😊


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Chaotic said:


> I'm a divorced 47 year old woman, not a college kid. I think I have a pretty firm grasp on who deserves to see any pics I take. 😊


I think what you find when you get the book back is the person who benefits most from the pictures will be you.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Chaotic said:


> I'm a divorced 47 year old woman, not a college kid. I think I have a pretty firm grasp on who deserves to see any pics I take. 😊


Applauses


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

@Chaotic check out this youtube channel. It is from the photographer's point of view, but I think, It might give you an idea as to what to expect.



https://www.youtube.com/c/MichaelSasser


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I did it thinking it'd be a great gift for my husband to have something of me that was 'tasteful' for hanging in his shop. He is the only one ever in it, no other dudes or anything. I ended up having a nice hardcover and hard stock pages in the book made. It wasn't cheap but made a really nice gift. 

Gave it to him for Christmas in 2015, he said he loved it was never touched again since.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I did it thinking it'd be a great gift for my husband to have something of me that was 'tasteful' for hanging in his shop. He is the only one ever in it, no other dudes or anything. I ended up having a nice hardcover and hard stock pages in the book made. It wasn't cheap but made a really nice gift.
> 
> Gave it to him for Christmas in 2015, he said he loved it was never touched again since.


Are you sure he’s not secretly using it to spank it? Check to see that the centerfold is not stuck together.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

jsmart said:


> Are you sure he’s not secretly using it to spank it? Check to see that the centerfold is not stuck together.


Yes, I am sure. When I found the gift box covered in dust, just sitting there in the closet (his side) when I was cleaning, I could tell it had never been touched since I gave it to him the year before. I took it and put it away and have been waiting hoping he'd ask if I'd seen it, but he never did.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Yes, I am sure. When I found the gift box covered in dust, just sitting there in the closet (his side) when I was cleaning, I could tell it had never been touched since I gave it to him the year before. I took it and put it away and have been waiting hoping he'd ask if I'd seen it, but he never did.


That sucks, Bf1987. 

I cherish my wife's boudoir photos. She too made it into a book. I love it - but I actually don't pull that book out ever. Not ever since we've had kids. It's a bit more hidden and I don't know how we would explain to the kids why mommy looks the way she does in the photos. 

I have digital copies of all of them on my computer. I absolutely LOVE to look at them.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> That sucks, Bf1987.
> 
> I cherish my wife's boudoir photos. She too made it into a book. I love it - but I actually don't pull that book out ever. Not ever since we've had kids. It's a bit more hidden and I don't know how we would explain to the kids why mommy looks the way she does in the photos.
> 
> I have digital copies of all of them on my computer. I absolutely LOVE to look at them.


Oh! I definitely understand that  They should be tucked away from the kiddos for sure. I'm glad you have something to cherish with your wife. I'm sure that was her intention.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, since this thread has been revived, I'll update: I scheduled the photo shoot for mid April. It will be a gift for myself, and for the boyfriend eventually as well.

I am very active and generally in shape, but no lie, I have increased the workouts quite a bit in preparation.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Chaotic said:


> Well, since this thread has been revived, I'll update: I scheduled the photo shoot for mid April. It will be a gift for myself, and for the boyfriend eventually as well.
> 
> I am very active and generally in shape, but no lie, I have increased the workouts quite a bit in preparation.


My wife said she was extremely nervous and wondered if this was a good idea. She said the photographer made her feel so comfortable and the entire session gave her a sense of confidence and empowerment after going through with it.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

What's the point of the photos? My wife lives with me and sleeps with me. I can look at her naked anytime I want!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What's the point of the photos? My wife lives with me and sleeps with me. I can look at her naked anytime I want!


They aren't necessarily nude photos. They are very well planned out poses that highlight the beauty of a females body.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> They aren't necessarily nude photos. They are very well planned out poses that highlight the beauty of a females body.


So I have to pay $1k just to get something I already see whenever I bang my wife?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What's the point of the photos? My wife lives with me and sleeps with me. I can look at her naked anytime I want!


My wife typically does not go the “sexy” route - but she is incredibly sexy when she wants to be. Overwhelmingly so. She is typically very reserved. She has the ability to make all other women on this planet disappear in my eyes.

posing in tasteful underwear, lingerie, my work shirts, t-shirts two sizes too small….. yeah, that doesn’t happen every day. Yes I see my wife naked often, but to see her AMAZING curves and big boobs busting out of sexy clothing while she poses in a very alluring way?

yeah….. count me in. It’s been 11 years since she’s taken these photos and I still look at them a few times per month because she is so damn sexy in them.

I want her to do them again. She is just as beautiful now as she was then. I would love for her to do these every few years. That would be outstanding.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> So I have to pay $1k just to get something I already see whenever I bang my wife?


Damn. That was kinda Debbie downer. This is for you.







I get it if you all don’t want to pay for it. Maybe try it once? You may find that you like it. You may find that your wife feels great after doing it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

All this talk of boudoir pictures and I haven't seen a single one on here yet! 🤔


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> All this talk of boudoir pictures and I haven't seen a single one on here yet! 🤔


You know someone is going to post some dude in arseless chaps now, right?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Zedd said:


> You know someone is going to post some dude in arseless chaps now, right?


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Damn. That was kinda Debbie downer. This is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, but I think it's more about your last sentence than anything else.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

LATERILUS79 said:


> My wife typically does not go the “sexy” route - but she is incredibly sexy when she wants to be. Overwhelmingly so. She is typically very reserved. She has the ability to make all other women on this planet disappear in my eyes.
> 
> posing in tasteful underwear, lingerie, my work shirts, t-shirts two sizes too small….. yeah, that doesn’t happen every day. Yes I see my wife naked often, but to see her AMAZING curves and big boobs busting out of sexy clothing while she poses in a very alluring way?
> 
> ...


You know you love a lady when you can look at her and see nothing but the beauty and you sit there and think why did you choose me?

When I saw her photos it wasn't what I thought I kind of had the impression that it was a photo shoot as if you were being featured in Hustler Magazine with very revealing sexual poses. 

Hers were done in an old historic southern hotel. She had pictures of her on the balcony in an old rocking chair while wearing pearls and very tasteful lingerie. There were many other poses and none had nudity or see through. Some are full color, b/w only, and some have partial color mixed in.

Its expensive, but its worth the cost and I feel every lady deserves this experience as every lady is beautiful in some way.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I tried to do it and not only did I get a note saying digital enhancements have limits. They also included a refund and this below 😢


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Chaotic said:


> Well, since this thread has been revived, I'll update: I scheduled the photo shoot for mid April.


Post photos here or it never happened.


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What's the point of the photos? My wife lives with me and sleeps with me. I can look at her naked anytime I want!


One way to look at it is this: You both are not forever going to be 21. And your both are not going to look the same at 60 compared to how you looked at 21. So, IMHO these photo shoots serve similar purpose as taking pictures and reminiscing about pictures from childhood and the memories associated with it. Of course YMMV.


----------

